# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές Εταιρίες - Historic Shipping Companies >  Messageries Maritimes

## Nicholas Peppas

_Compagnie des Messageries Maritimes_ was a very well known company that served the Eastern Mediterranean and the Black Sea in the beginning of the 20th century.

Some time ago, I bought from E-bay the January 1907 brochure of this company specifically for the "Lines of the Mediterranean and the Black Sea"
Here are a few scans from the booklet

Compagnie cover.jpgCompagnie page 1.jpg

Maps with the _Mediterranean Mail Lines_ from the  _ Compagnie des Messageries Maritimes_ 1907  brochure, see now the "special" Greek ports used by the company's  boats. They included Patras, Kalamata, Syra, Piraeus, along with  Thessaloniki and Smyrna. Some of their ships went all the way to Samsus,  Trapezous and Batoum, while another line was going to Odessa!

Compagnie map 1.jpg

Compagnie map 2.jpg

Here is the fleet of _Messageries Maritimes_ in 1907

Compagnie page 6.jpg

Let us now summarize all the _Messageries_ ships working in the *Mediterranean and Black Sea* in 1907. and with the help of the wonderful site of Philippe Ramona, let's see some pictures

*Portugal*   1886-1916 5,335-ton 16.5 knots  Alexandria route (1899-1912) http://www.es-conseil.fr/pramona/portugal.htm
*Saghalien*  1880-1915  3,955-ton 13.5 knots  Piraeus- Smyrna-Constantinople route (1895-1914) http://www.es-conseil.fr/pramona/saghal.htm
*Equateur*  1875-1922  3,848-ton 15 knots Piraeus-Smyrna-Latakia (1896-1914) http://www.es-conseil.fr/pramona/equateur.htm
_Orinoque_  1874-1925  3,833-ton 14.5 knots  East Mediterranean routes (1895-1913) http://www.es-conseil.fr/pramona/orenoque.htm
*Congo* 1878-1913  3,844-ton 14 knots Piraeus- Smyrna-Constantinople route (1896-1913) http://www.es-conseil.fr/pramona/congo.htm
*Niger* (1871-1913) 3,644-ton 13 knots Black Sea route (1888-1913) http://www.es-conseil.fr/pramona/niger.htm
*Senegal* (1870-1913) 3,625-ton 13 knots Egypt-Syria route (1888-1913) http://www.es-conseil.fr/pramona/senegal.htm
*Charente* (1889-1911) 3,673-ton 13.5 knots  Egypt-Syria route (1902-07) http://www.es-conseil.fr/pramona/charente.html
*Dordogne* (1888-1911) 3,723-ton 13.5 knots http://www.es-conseil.fr/pramona/dordogne.htm
*Medoc * (1884-1914) 3,634-ton 12.5 knots  http://www.es-conseil.fr/pramona/medoc.html
*Matapan * (1884-1910) 3,613-ton 12.5 knots London-Smyrna-Constantinople (1903-10) http://www.es-conseil.fr/pramona/matapan.htm
*Corduan* (1884-1911) 3,630-ton 12.5 knots London-Smyrna-Constantinople (1902-11) http://www.es-conseil.fr/pramona/cordouan.htm
*Bosphore*  (1889-1922) A Scottish ship of P&O originally; 3,503-ton 13 knots Black Sea line (1903-17) http://www.es-conseil.fr/pramona/bosphore.htm
*Crim&#233;e*  (1889-1923) A Scottish ship of P&O originally; 3,540-ton  12 knots  Black Sea route (1904-17) http://www.es-conseil.fr/pramona/crimee.htm
*Danube*  (1889-1923) A Scottish ship of P&O originally; 3,508-ton  12 knots Black Sea route (1903-20) http://www.es-conseil.fr/pramona/danube.htm
*Douro* (1889-1910) 2,678-ton 12.5 knots Black Sea route (1903-08) http://www.es-conseil.fr/pramona/douro.htm
*Guadiana* (1888-1922) What an ugly and slow ship! 2,581-ton 12 knots  Egypt route (1901-1907)  http://www.es-conseil.fr/pramona/guadiana.htm
_Bagdad_ (1891-1935) launched as *Athenai* for the Panhellenic Co. (1891-95) 2,382-ton 10 knots http://www.es-conseil.fr/pramona/bagdad.htm
*Memphis* (1891-1916) launched as *Byzantion* for the Panhellenic Co. (1891-95) 2,382-ton 10 knots http://www.es-conseil.fr/pramona/memphis.htm
*Sidon* (1891-1922) launched as *Sparta* for the Panhellenic Co. (1891-95) 2,382-ton 10 knots Black Sea route (1895-1912) http://www.es-conseil.fr/pramona/sidon.htm

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Here is the schedule of _Messageries Maritimes_ in 1907 (major ports only)
From Marseilles to Patras, Syros, Thessaloniki, Constantinople and Odessa (_aller-retour_)

Compagnie page 14.jpg

Compagnie page 15.jpg
From Marseilles to Kalamata, Chania, Piraeus, Smyrna, Ellispontos, Constantinople, Samsous, Trapezous, Batoum (_aller-retour_)

Compagnie page 16.jpg

Compagnie page 17.jpg

Here are the facilities  of _Messageries Maritimes_ in Marseilles in 1907 

Compagnie page 34.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Interesting to think that almost all of their last ships were sold to Greek buyers (mostly Efthymiadis): Pierre Lotti, La Bourdonnais, Ferdinand de Lesseps, Jean Laborde, Caledonien, Camdodge (Sun Lines) and Tahitien which went to Med Sun Lines of Cyprus. Laos and Vietnam escaped to Asian buyers and their very last, Pasteur, went to Indian buyers. All three lost to fire.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Interesting to think that almost all of their last ships were sold to Greek buyers (mostly Efthymiadis): Pierre Lotti, La Bourdonnais, Ferdinand de Lesseps, Jean Laborde, Caledonien, Camdodge (Sun Lines) and Tahitien which went to Med Sun Lines of Cyprus. Laos and Vietnam escaped to Asian buyers and their very last, Pasteur, went to Indian buyers. All three lost to fire.


You are right   I had noticed the same...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Interesting to think that almost all of their last ships were sold to Greek buyers (mostly Efthymiadis): Pierre Lotti, La Bourdonnais, Ferdinand de Lesseps, Jean Laborde, Caledonien, Camdodge (Sun Lines) and Tahitien which went to Med Sun Lines of Cyprus. _Laos and Vietnam escaped to Asian buyers and their very last_, Pasteur, went to Indian buyers. All three lost to fire.


Laos shown here
Laos.jpg
Also a very nice video about Laos from INA
http://www.ina.fr/video/RAF00008895/...orient.fr.html

----------


## Ellinis

Τον Ιανουάριο και Φεβρουάριο του 1916 τμήμα του Σερβικού Στρατού που υποχωρούσε μετέφερθηκε από την Αυλώνα της Αλβανίας στην Κέρκυρα. Από τον Απρίλιο του 1916 τα πλοία της Messageries Maritimes DUMBEA, MELBOURNE, NATAL, CHILI, NERA και AUSTRALIEN έκαναν 25 ταξίδια για να μεταφέρουν 50.000 Σέρβους στρατιώτες από την Κέρκυρα στη Θεσσαλονίκη προκειμένου να ενισχύσουν τις εκεί συμμαχικές δυνάμεις.
Στις τρείς παρακάτω φωτογραφίες βλέπουμε τα AUSTRALIEN, MELBOURNE και  NERA κατά την επιβίβαση των Σέρβων στην Κέρκυρα.

australien 6-16.jpg melbourne 6-16.jpg nera 6-16 cofu.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Ellinis

Δυο φωτογραφίες του SENEGAL γύρω στα 1900. Η πρώτη είναι στον Πειραιά και η δεύτερη στη Δήλο. Το βαπόρι είχε άσχημο τέλος όταν στις 3 Απριλίου 1913 έξω από τη Σμύρνη προσέκρουσε σε νάρκη που είχαν τοποθετήσει οι Τούρκοι για αμυντικούς λόγους. Ο Πλοίαρχος κατάφερε να το προσαράξει αλλά εξαιτίας των ζημιών και της προχωρημένης ηλικίας του (ήταν ναυπηγημένο το 1870) το πλοίο πήγε για διάλυση. Περισσότερα μπορείτε να διαβάσετε εδώ ή εδώ.

senegal - image-rmngp.jpg senege.jpg
πηγή

----------


## τοξοτης

> _Compagnie des Messageries Maritimes_ was a very well known company that served the Eastern Mediterranean and the Black Sea in the beginning of the 20th century.
> 
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ...........................................
> 
> *Portugal*   1886-1916 5,335-ton 16.5 knots  Alexandria route (1899-1912) http://www.es-conseil.fr/pramona/portugal.htm
> ..................................................  ..................................................  .............................................


Portugal-15.jpg

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...ortugal-15.jpg

Εδώ η βύθισή του σα νοσοκομειακό του Ρωσσικού Ναυτικού

Portugal-05.jpg

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...ortugal-05.jpg

*U-boat attacks on Hospital ship Portugal*

*Date*
*U-boat*
*Loss type*
*Position*
*Location*
*Route*
*Cargo*
*Casualties*

1
30 Mar 1916
U 33 (Konrad Gansser)
Sunk
Torpedoed near Phatie
41° 01'N, 41° 19'E






http://uboat.net/wwi/ships_hit/7367.html

----------


## Ellinis

Ένα πλοίο ελληνικού ενδιαφέροντος ήταν και τo YUNNAN  που ναυπηγήθηκε το 1904 ως "μικτό" ατμόπλοιο στα Forges et Chantiers de     la M&#233;diterran&#233;e για τη Cie.Francaise de l'Est Asiatique και τη γραμμή Ευρώπης-Άπω Ανατολής. Τον ίδιο χρόνο περιήλθε στη Messageries Maritimes και το 1914 επιτάχθηκε για να μεταφέρει στρατεύματα προς τα Δαρδανέλια. 
yunnan.jpg

Είχε διαστάσεις 126,3 x 15,4 μέτρων και μπορούσε να μεταφέρει 45 επιβάτες Α' θέσης, 48 Γ' και 400 στο κατάστρωμα. Περισσότερα για το 6.500 κ.ο.χ. πλοίο υπάρχουν εδώ και εδώ.
Στις 4 Οκτωβρίου 1915 τορπιλίστηκε ανοιχτά του Κάβο Ματαπά από γερμανικό υποβρύχιο και εγκαταλείφθηκε από το πλήρωμα του, όπως βλέπουμε εδώ: 
yunnan wreck.jpg
πηγή

Το ναυάγιο ρυμουλκήθηκε στη Μήλο όπου προσαράχθηκε. Όμως το 1919 το απέκτησε "ανίκανο προς πλου" ο Σ. Ιωσηφόγλου και υψώνοντας ελληνική σημαία μετονομάστηκε ΙΩΝΟΠΟΛΙΣ. Χαρακτηρίστηκε απλώς φορτηγό ενώ στη συνέχεια περιήλθε στην Α.Ε. Ελληνική Μεταγωγική Εταιρία (αγγλικά αποδόθηκε Hellenic Transport S.S.Co) . 
Τελικά το 1925 διαλύθηκε στη Γένοβα.

----------


## Ellinis

Μια αγγελία της ΜΜ με το όνομα της "εξελληνισμένο", από την εφημερίδα "Αμάλθεια" της Σμύρνης του 1907. 
IMG_1473.jpg

Το "Σιδών" ήταν το πρώην ελληνικό _ΣΠΑΡΤΗ_, ενώ το "Νίγηρ" το είχαμε συζητήσει παλιότερα:



> Πριν καιρό  είχε δημοσιευτει στον Ταχυδρόμο της Μαγνησίας η παρακάτω φωτογραφία. 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 180704
> 
> Ψάχνοντας εκτίμησα οτι είναι ένα από ατμόπλοιο της Messageries Maritimes, ειδικότερα ένα από τα SENEGAL ή NIGER. Ρωτώντας σε _γαλλικό φόρουμ_  έμαθα οτι ήταν το NIGER το οποίο προσάραξε στο Τρίκερι στις 6 Απριλίου  1902, εξαιτίας κακής ορατότητας. Το σκάφος εκενώθηκε και σύντομα  αποκολώθηκε με τη βοήθεια δυο ναυαγοσωστικών της δανέζικης εταιρίας  Svitzer. Μετά από πρόχειρες επισκευές στον Πειραιά, επέστρεψε στη  Γαλλία. Προέκυψε και το παρακάτω σχέδιο με το ναυάγιο. Στη λεζάντα  λανθασμένα αναφέροταν οτι έγινε στο Σούνιο. 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 180703

----------

